# إلهاً واحداً أم ثلاثة قال المسيح؟



## m_s (5 فبراير 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
وبه أستعين 
الحمد لله وكفى وصلاة وسلاما على عباده الذين اصطفى..وبعد،

من المعلوم في عقيدة النصارى أنهم يؤمنون ب(الآب ، الإبن ، والروح القدس ) كآلهة..
ومن منظور أي إنسان ذو عقل فإن هذه الآلهة - التي يؤمنون هم بها - ثلاثة ، لكن جهابذة النصارى لا يرون ما يراه العقلاء ، ولا يذهبون مذهبهم ، وذلك عندما يواجَهون بالحقيقة وأدلتها ، فيقولون : لا ،نحن نؤمن بإله واحد ولكنه ثلاثة أقانيم ، وكذا .وكذا ....وأشياء أخرى ما هي إلا هلوسة مغلوب.

وفي هذه السطور وجدت أن أكتب شيئاً عن التوحيد في كتابهم الحالي على لسان المسيح- عليه السلام- 

 *أولا ً :  يحدثنا يوحنا في 11 : 41 عن معجزة إحياء لعازر من الموت ، فيقول : " وَرَفَعَ يَسُوعُ عَيْنَيْهِ إِلَى فَوْقُ، وَقَالَ:«أَيُّهَا الآبُ، أَشْكُرُكَ لأَنَّكَ سَمِعْتَ لِي، 42وَأَنَا عَلِمْتُ أَنَّكَ فِي كُلِّ حِينٍ تَسْمَعُ لِي. وَلكِنْ لأَجْلِ هذَا الْجَمْعِ الْوَاقِفِ قُلْتُ، لِيُؤْمِنُوا أَنَّكَ أَرْسَلْتَنِي». 43وَلَمَّا قَالَ هذَا صَرَخَ بِصَوْتٍ عَظِيمٍ:«لِعَازَرُ، هَلُمَّ خَارِجًا!» 44فَخَرَجَ الْمَيْتُ وَيَدَاهُ وَرِجْلاَهُ مَرْبُوطَاتٌ بِأَقْمِطَةٍ، وَوَجْهُهُ مَلْفُوفٌ بِمِنْدِيل. فَقَالَ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ:«حُلُّوهُ وَدَعُوهُ يَذْهَبْ».

لقد توجه المسيح ببصره نحو السماء قبل أن يقوم بهذه المعجزة وأخذ يخاطب الله ، ولا شك ان هذا فعل منافي للألوهية إذ أن هذا الفعل يأتيه الإنسان عادة عندما يطلب الإمداد السماوي من الله وهذا لا يتفق مع كون المسيح صورة الله وان الأب حال فيه كما يزعم المسيحيون ، فلمن كان يتجه ويطلب إذا كان الأب متحداً به ؟! 

وقد تكرر منه هذا الفعل عدة مرات في عدة مواضع ، كما في معجزة إشباع الجياع الواردة في متى 14 : 19 ، وكما في يوحنا 17 : 1 إذ تكلم ورفع عينيه نحو السماء مخاطباً الله .  

***ان قيام المسيح برفع نظره نحو السماء هو فعل منافي لألوهيته المزعومة وكونه صورة الله كما يزعم النصارى. 
 * ثانياً : في إنجيل متّى : " ونحو الساعة التاسعة صرخ يسوع بصوت عظيم قائلا ايلي ايلي لما شبقتني اي الهي الهي لماذا تركتني" ..إصحاح 27

ونحن نسأل هؤلاء الجهابذة ..إذا كان إلها واحدا هو الذي يؤمنون به ، وقد تجسد هذا الإله الواحد في جسد المسيح ، فلماذا ينادي المسيح - وهو عندهم الإله المتجسد - ، لماذا ينادي الله ويقول له " إلهي إلهي لماذا تركتني " .. هل يقول لنفسه لماذا تركتني ؟؟!!! أليس هو الله فلماذا ينادي على نفسه؟؟!

*ثالثاً : في إنجيل مرقس : " وفيما هو خارج الى الطريق ركض واحد وجثا له وسأله ايها المعلّم الصالح ماذا اعمل لارث الحياة الابدية.  فقال له يسوع لماذا تدعوني صالحا.ليس احد صالحا الا واحد وهو الله " ... إصحاح 10/17

ونسأل ثانيةً : ألستم تقولون إن الآب والإبن والروح القدس ثلاثة أقانيم في إله واحد ، أي أن المسيح إله ، فلماذا أنكر على الذي دعاه صالحا ، وقال له : الله وحده هو الصالح ، ألا يعرف أنه - كما تزعمون - إلهاً ؟؟؟!!

* رابعاً : وفي مرقس أيضاً :..." وللوقت ألزم تلاميذه ان يدخلوا السفينة ويسبقوا الى العبر الى بيت صيدا حتى يكون قد صرف الجمع. وبعدما ودعهم مضى الى الجبل ليصلّي. " .. إصحاح 6/45

هنا نرى المسيح - كعادته في الإنجيل - يصلي ، والصلاة هنا تعني السجود ، كما في الإنجيل  عندما قال المسيح للمرأة :" أنتم تسجدون لما لستم تعلمون ، أما نحن فنسجد لما نعلم " يوحنا 4/21.

فلمن كان المسيح - عليه السلام - يسجد ويصلي ؟؟ هل يسجد لنفسه ؟؟!
 إن السجود لا يكون إلا لله عز وجل ، ولا يفعله إلا عبدٌ من عباده ، وأنتم تزعمون أن المسيح إلها فلماذا يصلي ويسجد ؟؟؟؟؟!!!!

* خامساً : وفي مرقس أيضاً : .."فاخذ ولدا واقامه في وسطهم ثم احتضنه وقال لهم. من قبل واحدا من اولاد مثل هذا باسمي يقبلني ومن قبلني فليس يقبلني انا بل الذي ارسلني " ....إصحاح 9/35

هل تبصرون ؟ هل تعقلون ؟ ؟ !!

لقد فرّق المسيح - عليه السلام - كما ورد في كتابكم - بينه وبين الله ، فهو شخص ، وهناك أحداً غيره هو الذي أرسله ، فإن آمنتم بذلك ، فكيف يُعقل أن يكون المرسِل (الباعث) هو الرسول (المبعوث ) ....؟؟؟!!!

** سادساً:   "   فاجاب يسوع و قال لهم الحق الحق اقول لكم لا يقدر الابن ان يعمل من نفسه شيئا الا ما ينظر الاب يعمل" يوحنا 5/ 19

 فالإبن له طاقة وقدرة وإرادة معينة محدودة - وهذا هو الإنسان ضعيف مهما بلغت قوته - ، أما الآب كما يستدل على ذلك من القول المنسوب للمسيح عليه السلام هنا فله قدرة هائلة غير محدودة وتلك هي القدرة الإلهية.

والمسيح كما يقول عن نفسه : لا يستطيع أن يفعل شيئاً إلا بمشيئة الله ، فالمسيح شئ ، والله شئ آخر ، فإذا كان إلها فلابد أن تكون له قدرة غير محدودة أو مقيدة حتى يستحق أن يكون إلها!!

***إنني أتمنى من كل نصراني أن يفتح ذلك الكتاب الذي يؤمن به ويتمعن ويدقق ويُعمل عقله وفكره فيه وسوف يرى فيه عجباً كثيرا ، إن من الناس من يعبد النار ، ومنهم من يعبد البقر ، والشمس ، والنجوم ، ومنهم اليهود ، ومنهم الملاحدة ،وغيرهم كثير جداً ،  وكلهم يزعم أنه على الحق والجنة له والنار لمن خالفه ، فلماذا تزعم أيها النصراني أنك على الحق وأنت لم تبحث عن 
الحقيقة أو تتحقق مما عُلّمت؟؟!!

إنها رسالة أن تبحث في دينك بعين المنصف .
وإلى لقاء آخر إن شاء الله تعالى.


----------



## mohamed5555 (5 فبراير 2007)

يا عم احنا يا ما جبنا حاجات تدل علي ان المسيح انسان  بس مفيش فايدة يا عم هما نفسهم مش فاهمين عقيدتهم


----------



## steven gerrard (5 فبراير 2007)

يا محمد عيب تقول كده

وللاخ كاتب الموضوع انا مش عارف انتم ليه بتصدقو الكلام اللى بيتقالكم

احنا بنعبد اله واحد هو يهوه القدير

اما الاقانيم فده شئ تانى 
الاقانيم هى ذات الجوهر الالهية

ارجو تكون فهمت ولكنى متاكد انك مش هاتفهم:a82:


----------



## kimo14th (6 فبراير 2007)

mohamed5555 قال:


> يا عم احنا يا ما جبنا حاجات تدل علي ان المسيح انسان  بس مفيش فايدة يا عم هما نفسهم مش فاهمين عقيدتهم



بص ياعم انت 

عندك سؤال قوله مش عندك يبقى متتكلمش فى حاجه انت متعرفهاش 

المسيح له مجد هو الاله المتجسد 

يعنى له طبيعتين طبيعه بشريه وطبيعه الهيه 

والبشمهندس  اللى كاتب الكلام ده ناقل وجايب اعداد ويقول بصوا شوفوا اهو معرفش ايه كده 

ولو حط الاعداد فى سياقها وفهم شرحها هيسكت !!!!


----------



## kimo14th (6 فبراير 2007)

m_s قال:


> ،نحن نؤمن بإله واحد ولكنه ثلاثة أقانيم ، وكذا .وكذا ....وأشياء أخرى ما هي إلا هلوسة مغلوب.


 
طب ليه كده وانت بتنقل كنت شيلت الكلام ده عيب !!!!!!!!!!!! 



m_s قال:


> *أولا ً :  يحدثنا يوحنا في 11 : 41 عن معجزة إحياء لعازر من الموت ، فيقول : " وَرَفَعَ يَسُوعُ عَيْنَيْهِ إِلَى فَوْقُ، وَقَالَ:«أَيُّهَا الآبُ، أَشْكُرُكَ لأَنَّكَ سَمِعْتَ لِي، 42وَأَنَا عَلِمْتُ أَنَّكَ فِي كُلِّ حِينٍ تَسْمَعُ لِي. وَلكِنْ لأَجْلِ هذَا الْجَمْعِ الْوَاقِفِ قُلْتُ، لِيُؤْمِنُوا أَنَّكَ أَرْسَلْتَنِي». 43وَلَمَّا قَالَ هذَا صَرَخَ بِصَوْتٍ عَظِيمٍ:«لِعَازَرُ، هَلُمَّ خَارِجًا!» 44فَخَرَجَ الْمَيْتُ وَيَدَاهُ وَرِجْلاَهُ مَرْبُوطَاتٌ بِأَقْمِطَةٍ، وَوَجْهُهُ مَلْفُوفٌ بِمِنْدِيل. فَقَالَ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ:«حُلُّوهُ وَدَعُوهُ يَذْهَبْ».
> 
> لقد توجه المسيح ببصره نحو السماء قبل أن يقوم بهذه المعجزة وأخذ يخاطب الله ، ولا شك ان هذا فعل منافي للألوهية إذ أن هذا الفعل يأتيه الإنسان عادة عندما يطلب الإمداد السماوي من الله وهذا لا يتفق مع كون المسيح صورة الله وان الأب حال فيه كما يزعم المسيحيون ، فلمن كان يتجه ويطلب إذا كان الأب متحداً به ؟!



بص ياعم نحن نؤمن ان الاب ارسل الابن 

بمعنى ان الاب ( الله الموجود بكينونته ) ارسل الابن ( كلمته , فكره ) متحدا بجسد بشرى 

والكلمه كتابيا هى الله ( وكان الكلمه الله ) 

وهذه الارساليه دون انفصال مطلقا فهى كارسال الشمس لاشعتها دون انفصال 

اذن الابن مرسل من الاب فلا مشكله لنا فى ذلك وتجد المسيح له المجد يقول للجمع 

ليؤمنوا به بانه مرسل من الاب ....... 
وساوضح لك اكثر فى تكمله الكلام 



m_s قال:


> ونحن نسأل هؤلاء الجهابذة ..إذا كان إلها واحدا هو الذي يؤمنون به ، وقد تجسد هذا الإله الواحد في جسد المسيح ، فلماذا ينادي المسيح - وهو عندهم الإله المتجسد - ، لماذا ينادي الله ويقول له " إلهي إلهي لماذا تركتني " .. هل يقول لنفسه لماذا تركتني ؟؟!!! أليس هو الله فلماذا ينادي على نفسه؟؟!



وجود المسيح على الصليب وتحمله الالام صار كمن حجب عنه وجه الله ( الاب ) تاركا اياه 

تحمل الاّّّم الخطيه البشريه ....... والمسيح كان يتحدث بناسوته 

ثانيا قول المسيح يذكر اليهود بالمزمور 22 حيث تاتى هذه العباره فى بدايته 

تنبؤا عن الصلب 




m_s قال:


> ونسأل ثانيةً : ألستم تقولون إن الآب والإبن والروح القدس ثلاثة أقانيم في إله واحد ، أي أن المسيح إله ، فلماذا أنكر على الذي دعاه صالحا ، وقال له : الله وحده هو الصالح ، ألا يعرف أنه - كما تزعمون - إلهاً ؟؟؟!!



هل انكر لمسيح انه صالح !!!!! فى هذا الكلام 
ياعزيزى هذا الانسان لم يكن يعلم ان المسيح هو الله فاراد المسيح ان يوضح له ان 

مامن احد صالح الا الله ...... لا تفترى على النص 



m_s قال:


> هنا نرى المسيح - كعادته في الإنجيل - يصلي ، والصلاة هنا تعني السجود ، كما في الإنجيل  عندما قال المسيح للمرأة :" أنتم تسجدون لما لستم تعلمون ، أما نحن فنسجد لما نعلم " يوحنا 4/21.
> 
> فلمن كان المسيح - عليه السلام - يسجد ويصلي ؟؟ هل يسجد لنفسه ؟؟!
> إن السجود لا يكون إلا لله عز وجل ، ولا يفعله إلا عبدٌ من عباده ، وأنتم تزعمون أن المسيح إلها فلماذا يصلي ويسجد ؟؟؟؟؟!!!!



كما ان المسيح له المجد له طبيعه لاهوتيه فهو انسان ايضا 

يصلى ويسجد .......... 

وعايزك تقرا فى انجيل معلمنا متى اصحاح 14 اعداد من 25 - 33



m_s قال:


> لقد فرّق المسيح - عليه السلام - كما ورد في كتابكم - بينه وبين الله ، فهو شخص ، وهناك أحداً غيره هو الذي أرسله ، فإن آمنتم بذلك ، فكيف يُعقل أن يكون المرسِل (الباعث) هو الرسول (المبعوث ) ....؟؟؟!!!



لا ياعزيزى كما ذكرت لك الاب ارسل الابن ....... غير الله ارسل الرسل ..... غيرها تماما 

فهنا الباعث ( الاب ) هو نفسه المبعوث( الابن ) فى قول المسيح : انا والاب واحد 

هنا اراد اليهود ان يرجموه لانه جدف وساوى نفسه بالله 

فتعجب المسيح واستنكر قولهم انه يجدف : اجدف !!!! لانى قلت انى ابن الله 

وقبل ذلك شرح لهم ان من نزلت عليهم كلمه الله اطلق عليهم الهه فما بالك بمن قدسه 

وارسله الاب هل يجدف لانه ساوى نفسه بالاب ......... فالمسيح استنكر فهمهم انه يجدف 

وهنا يتضح معنى ارسال الاب للابن فهو والاب واحد وليس كاله يرسل رسول 





m_s قال:


> ** سادساً:   "   فاجاب يسوع و قال لهم الحق الحق اقول لكم لا يقدر الابن ان يعمل من نفسه شيئا الا ما ينظر الاب يعمل" يوحنا 5/ 19
> 
> فالإبن له طاقة وقدرة وإرادة معينة محدودة - وهذا هو الإنسان ضعيف مهما بلغت قوته - ، أما الآب كما يستدل على ذلك من القول المنسوب للمسيح عليه السلام هنا فله قدرة هائلة غير محدودة وتلك هي القدرة الإلهية.



لو كملت العدد هتفهم .... : لأن مهما عمل ذاك فهذا يعمله الابن كذلك

وكمان العدد   21  لأنه كما أن الآب يقيم الأموات ويحيي ، كذلك الابن أيضا يحيي من يشاء

مساواه تامه بين الاب والابن .. مهما يعمل الاب فالابن ايضا يعمل 

اما قصد المسيح من قوله لا اقدر ان اعمل من نفسى شيئا الا ماينظر الاب يعمل 

هو وحده الاراده والمشيئه بين الاب والابن فهو ليست له اراده مختلفه عن الاب 

اى لا يفعل شيئا ضد اراده الاب لانهم واحد 

واليك قول القديس اغسطينوس 

 إن سألت: فما معنى قول المسيح "لا يقدر الابن أن يعمل من نفسه شيئًا"؟ أجبتك: معناه أنه لا يقدر أن يعمل عملاً مضادًا لأبيه ولا غريبًا عنه. وهذا قول يوضح معادلته لأبيه واتفاقه معه كثيرًا جدًا.

قول المسيح: "لا يقدر الابن أن يعمل من نفسه شيئًا إلا ما ينظر الآب يعمل" كأنه يقول: "إنه ممتنع عليّ وغير ممكن أن أعمل عملاً مضادًا". وقوله: "لأن مهما عمل ذاك فهذا يعمله الابن كذلك" بهذا القول أوضح مشابهته التامة لأبيه.

v ماذا يعني: لا يقدر الابن أن يعمل من نفسه شيئًا؟ إنه لا يقدر أن يعمل من نفسه شيئًا في مضادة للآب، ليس شيء مغايرًا، ليس شيء غريبًا، مما يظهر بالأكثر المساواة والاتفاق التام.

لماذا لم يقل: "لا يعمل شيئًا مضادًا" عوض قوله: "لا يقدر أن يعمل"؟ وذلك لكي يثبت عدم التغير والمساواة الدقيقة، فإن هذا القول لا يتهمه بالضعف، بل يشهد لقوته العظيمة... وذلك كالقول: "يستحيل على الله أن يخطئ"، لا يتهمه بالضعف، بل يشهد لقوته التي لا يُنطق بها...

هكذا المعنى هنا هو أنه قادر، أي مستحيل أن يفعل شيئًا مضادًا للآب.

__________________________________ 
اتمنى ان تقرا انت بتمعن 

واتمنى ان اكون وفقت فى شرح الاعداد 

سلام ونعمه


----------



## Fadie (6 فبراير 2007)

*رد رائع يا كيمو *


----------



## kimo14th (6 فبراير 2007)

شكرا اخى فادى 

احنا بنتعلم منك 

ومتغبيش علينا ياعم


----------



## My Rock (6 فبراير 2007)

*رائع يا كيمو*
*ربنا يباركك*


----------



## Basilius (7 فبراير 2007)

*رائع جدا اخويا كيمو 
ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## THE GALILEAN (8 فبراير 2007)

ولقد حاول أحدهم أن يُقّرب ما حصل للمسيح في موته إلى أذهاننا ، فشبه الروح بالهواء الذي يتخذ شكل الإناء الذي يحل فيه ، فمع أن الهواء يملأ الجو ويتحرك فيه بحرية ، إلا أنه حدد نفسه شكلاً بصورة الإناء الذي حل فيه ، فإذا كسرنا هذا الإناء الذي يتمتع الهواء داخله بنفس خصائص الهواء الموجود في الجو ، فإن الهواء يرجع ليختلط فوراً بالهواء الموجود بالجو دون أن يضيع منه شئ ، وهذا يقودنا إلى فكرة أن موت المسيح لم يؤثر على طبيعته الإلهية . 

وهنا يجدر بنا أيها القارىء العزيز الإشارة إلى أنه لا توجد حقيقة بسيطة ولا سهلة . إن الحجر يبدو قطعة واحدة , ولكن الواقع أنه مركب من عدد لا يحصى من الذرات وقد تبدو قطعة خشب أمامنا ساكنة على حين أن الأمر الواقع أن بداخلها حركة دائبة لا تهدأ .إضافة أن جسم الإنسان الحي مركب من نفس وروح وجسد , وهذه الثلاثة تكون الإنسان الناطق . وهناك الشمس المركبة من نار ونور ومادة و كل من هذه تعمل وحدة التي هي الشمس . وهناك أمثلة عديدة التي تبسط لنا فكرة الثالوث والوحدة . 
أما و قد رأينا هذا في العالم المادي , فكم يكون في العالم الروحي ؟ 

وسنضرب بعض الأمثلة التقريبية على الثالوث مع كثير من التحفظ لأن من المستحيل تصور كائن روحي بالفكر الطبيعي ،ولهذا فإنه لا يوجد مثل كامل ، فالماء يظهر في ثلاث حالات : حالة السائل والبخار والجليد ، لكن السائل ليس بخاراً أو جليداً ، والبخار ليس جليداً أو سائلاً ، والجليد ليس بخاراً أو سائلاً ، لكن كلاً من الجليد والبخار والسائل ماء ،ونحن ندرك وجود الله عندما نرى نوره من خلال إبنه ونحس بقدرته وقوة طاقته من خلال عمل الروح القدس فالحجر الذي يبدو ساكناً يعج بحركة داخلية لبلايين الذرات الموجودة فيه ، وإنه يصعب علينا أن نتصور كيف أن الله الموجود بذاته لا يكون ناطقاً بكلمته وحياً بروحه .


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (8 فبراير 2007)

الثالوث القدوس 



"أن للآب أقنوما متميزاً والإبن أقنوما متميزاً، والروح القدس أقنوما متميزا كذلك. ولكن الآب والإبن والروح القدس لاهوت واحد، ومجد متساوي، وجلال أبدي، الآب غير محدود والإبن غير محدود، والروح القدس غير محدود، لكن ليسوا ثلاث آلهة غير محدودين".           القديس أثناسيوس الرسولي 



تعتبر عقيدة التثليث المسيحي من العقائد الحياتية الهامة في حياة المسيحي، فلا يستطيع الإنسان المسيحي أن يحيا دون الإيمان بالثالوث القدوس، وعمله في حياة الإنسان. 

وقبل أن نبدأ الخوض في الحديث عن هذه العقيدة الهامة نذكر هذه القصة الشهيرة عن القديس أغسطينوس (354 – 430م) أسقف هيبو : "أنه وبينما كان سائراً على شاطئ البحر ، وكان يفكر في إعداد كتابه عن الثالوث القدوس، رأى طفلا صغيراً يحمل ماء من البحر ويصبه في حفرة صغيرة على الشاطئ كان قد حفرها بنفسه ، وحينما سأله القديس: ماذا تفعل يا بني؟ أجابه إنني أقوم بإفراغ البحر في هذه الحفرة. فسأله القديس وكيف تسع حفرتك الصغيرة هذا البحر الواسع؟ أجابه الطفل – وكان ملاكاً من الله – وأنت كيف تستوعب عقيدة الثالوث القدوس بعقلك البشري المحدود؟وهذا حق فإننا لو استطعنا احتواء الله بالكامل في عقولنا المحدودة لكان الله محدوداً ، وحاشا لله أن يكون محدوداً. 

ولكننا لا يجب أن ننزعج من هذه الحقيقة ، حقيقة صغر عقولنا وضعف فهمنا أمام حقيقة الثالوث القدوس لأن الله أعلن لنا هذه الحقيقة بوضوح في الكتاب المقدس، وحينما نقبل هذه الحقيقــة بالإيمان، نجد أن عقولنا ستجد راحة كاملة في الاقتناع بهذا الإعلان ونجد إنه من المستحيل الإيمان بشيء آخر سوى الإله الواحد المثلث الأقانيم. 

أولاً: المسيحية هي ديانة التوحيد 
أكد العهد الجديد في كثير من المواضع على وحدانية الله مثل: 

1. قول السيد المسيح: " إن أول كل الوصايا هي اسمع يا إسرائيل الرب إلهنا رب واحد" (مر 12 :29). 

2. " لأن الله واحد"  (رومية  3 : 30). 

3. " أنت تؤمن أن الله واحد حسنا تفعل" (يعقوب 2 : 19). 

4. وفي رسالة أفسس:" إله وآب واحد" ( 4: 6). 

وفي قانون الإيمان نقول: " بالحقيقة نؤمن بإله واحد". 

ونستطيع أن نورد مئات الأدلة من الكتاب والتاريخ والمجامع التي تؤكد على هذه الحقيقة أن المسيحية هي ديانة التوحيد. 

ثانياً: ضرورة الإيمان بالثالوث المقدس 

من الضروري والهام جداً أن نؤمن بعقيدة الثالوث القدوس لهذه الأسباب: 

1. لأن الله محبة ، هو المحبة في أعلى صورها، وهذه المحبة تعود إلى كينونته فهو يمارس الحب منذ الأزل وإلى الأبد، ولا يمكن أن تكون هذه الصفة قد أضيفت إليه في وقت من الأوقات، و إلا فإنه يكون قد تغير – وحاشا لله أن يتغير -. ولابد لكي يمارس أحد الحب أن يكون هناك محبوب ، ولذا فالسؤال هو يا ترى من الذي كان يحبه الله قبل خلق الإنسان والعالم والخليقة؟ هل يوجد أزلي آخر غير الله، حاشا؟ ولذا لابد أن يكون هذا الحب موجها إلى أقنوم آخر في جوهره الواحد ، ولذا نستطيع أن نقول أن الله مكتفي بذاته من خلال أقانيمه فأقنوم الآب يحب اقنوم الإبن والإبن محبوب من الآب وهكذا ... 

2. نستطيع أن نكتشف بدقه أن الله خلق آدم على صورته ومثاله، ونحن نرى آدم إنساناً يحيا حياة الشركة مع الآخر، وقد استمد آدم هذه القدرة من الله ، فكيف يهب الشيء من لا يملكه؟ ، وعليه لابد أن يكون لله نفس القدرة وإلا فإن آدم يكون قد أكتسب شيئاً غير موجوداً في كمالات الله – وحاشا لله أن يكون ناقصاً -  ولا يمكن أن يكون الله مشاركاً إلا من خلال الأقانيم فهي مكتفية بذاتها كل منها يقدم ذاته بالكلية للأقنومين الآخرين في جوهر الله الواحد ، ولا تحتاج لآخر من خارج الجوهر الإلهي، و من يرفض الإقانيم لابد أن يقر بأن الله كان بحاجة للبشر أو العالم لكي يشاركهم محبته أو شركته – وحاشا لله أن يكون بحاجة لآخر. 

3. لأن عقيدة التجسد والكفارة تعتمدان بصورة أساسية على الثالوث ، فنحن نؤمن بأن الكلمة (أقنوم الابن) صار جسداً (يوحنا 1 : 14) ، لأننا ونحن بعد خطاة مات المسيح لأجلنا (رومية 5 : 8) ، وتفقد هاتان العقيدتان قوتهما لو لم يكن الفادي هو الله ذاته لأسباب نذكرها حينما نتحدث عن ضرورة الفداء. 

4. لأن الكتاب المقدس، الموحى به من الله يؤكد على هذه العقيدة بقوة من خلال عهديه القديم والجديد وسنذكر ذلك بالتفصيل.. 

ولهذه الأسباب ينبغي لنا أن نؤمن بأن الله واحد في جوهره مثلث في أقانيمه. 

ثالثاً: ما معنى كلمة اقنوم؟ 

كلمة أقنوم كلمة سريانية معناها " الذات المتميزة غير المنفصلة" وهي باليونانية " هيبوستاسيس “ وهي تحمل المعنى الحقيقي للتمايز بين اقانيم اللاهوت، وهي الاصطلاح الذي يطلق على كل من الآب والإبن و الروح القدس. 

ويخطئ من يظن أن الأقانيم الثلاثة مجرد صفات أو ألقاب عادية لأننا نرى الاقنوم الواحد يكلم الآخر ويتحدث عن نفسه، ويرسل الواحد منها الآخر، وهكذا ... وبديهي أن الصفات أو الألقاب العادية لا يمكن أن يخاطب بعضها أو أن يتكلم أحدهـا عن الآخر. 

وهذه الأقانيم ثلاثة في وحدة جوهرية خاصة بكيان الله ، فهو واحد في جوهره مثلث في أقانيمه. 

وكل أقنوم يدعى الله ،  فالآب يدعى الله كما يقول الكتاب (يع 1 : 27) ، والابن يدعى الله ( تي 3 : 16) ، والروح القدس يدعى الله (أع 5 : 3 ، 4). 

والمقصود بهذه الأسماء تقريب المعنى للعقل البشري المحدود، ولا يخفى على أحد أنه ليس مقصوداً بالإبن والآب العلاقة الناتجة عن التزاوج أو التناسل، إنما هي أسماء تقريبية أعطاها الله ليفهم البشر الحديث عن الله الكائن بذاته، الناطق بكلمته ، الحي بروحه. 

رابعاً: العهد القديم يتحدث عن التثليث والتوحيد: 

1. " اسمع يا إسرائيل. الرب  إلهنا رب واحد" ( تث 6: 4) 

وتحتوي هذه الآية على كلمتين هما " يهوه "  وتعني الكائن بذاته وتدل على وحدانية الله ، كما تحتوي على كلمة "الوهيم " وهي في صورة الجمع المركز الذي يدل على مفرد، وتستخدم كثيراً في العهد القديم وفي استخدامها إشارة للأقانيم المتمايزة في الجوهر الواحد. 

2. في الخليقة نرى الله يخلق السماء والأرض (تك1:1) ، وروح الله (تك 1:2) يرف على وجه المياه. 

3. إشعياء يتنبأ عن السيد المسيح (الابن) فيقول إنه الإله "إيل" القدير (إشعياء 9 : 6). 

4. في المزمور 110: 1 نرى حديث بين الأقانيم: " قال الرب لربي اجلس عن يميني" وقد استشهد بها بطرس الرسول (إع 2: 34). 

5. في سفر إشعياء يتحدث الكلمة عن ذاته فيقول:"منذ وجوده أنا هناك والآن السيد الرب أرسلني وروحه" (إش 48 : 16) ، وهنا نجد الكلمة متحدثاً وأزليا مع الآب والروح القدس. 

خامساً : العهد الجديد يؤكد على عقيدة التثليث 

1. في حديث السيد المسيح: " فاذهبوا وتلمذوا جميع الأمم وعمدوهم باسم (أونوما ، مفرد) الآب والابن والروح القدس" (مت 28 : 29).  وهنا نجد التوحيد في كلمة باسم، والتثليث في ذكر الأقانيم الثلاثة. 

2. في العماد: " فلما اعتمد يسوع صعد للوقت من الماء. وإذا السموات قد انفتحت له فرأى روح الله نازلا مثل حمامة وآتيا عليه. وصوت من السموات قائلا هذا هو ابني الحبيب الذي به سررت" (مت 3 : 16 ، 17).وهنا نرى الابن في الماء والروح القدس مثل حمامة وصوت الآب من السماء مسرور بابنه الحبيب. 

3. في رسالة بطرس الأولى:" بمقتضى علم الله الآب السابق في تقديس الروح للطاعة ورشّ دم يسوع المسيح. لتكثر لكم النعمة والسلام" (1 بط 1: 2). وهنا نجد الله الآب في علمه السابق ، الله الروح في تقديسه للمؤمنين، والله الإبن في فدائه لهم. 

4. في رسالة يوحنا الأولى 5 : 7 " فان الذين يشهدون في السماء هم ثلاثة الآب والكلمة والروح القدس وهؤلاء الثلاثة هم واحد". 

والآن ، وقد تأكدت من صدق عقيدتك من خلال آيات الكتاب المقدس العظيم، ورأيت ضرورة أن يكون الله واحد في جوهره، مثلث في أقانيمه، حتى يكون مكتفياً بذاته متمماً لأعماله. فهل نحيا في شركة حقيقية معه نتمتع بأبوة الآب لنا ، مشتركين في جسد المسيح المقدس لنثبت فيه وهو فينا؟، هل نكون مسكنا نقياً مقدساً لروح الله القدوس لكي يعمل فينا وبنا لكي ننمو في النعمة والحكمة والمعرفة الروحية يوماً بعد يوم؟. 

نعمة ربنا يسوع المسيح ومحبة الله وشركة الروح القدس مع جميعكم.آمين"
(2 كو 13 : 14)


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (8 فبراير 2007)

قضية التثليث والتوحيد

وإعتقاد البعض بأن المسيحيين مشركين وغير موحدين بالله



   يحلو للبعض أن يتصوروا خطأ أن المسيحية دين إشراك بالله وليس توحيد، وهم لا يدركون أننا نؤمن، نحن المسيحيين، بأن الله واحد لا شريك له، خالق السموات والأرض، القدير الحكيم، الذى لا بداية له ولا نهاية، الأول والآخر، الرحمن العادل،  القدوس والجواد، الحق الحى، الذى لا يرى  ولا يلمس أو يدرك يالحواس البشرية.

   وحينما سأل اليهود السيد المسيح طالبين معرفة أعظم وصية، قال ما جاء فى سفر (التثنية 6 : 4) "الرب إلهنا رب واحد". والكتاب المقدس ملىء بالشواهد التى تقر بوحدانية الله، مثل:

(خروج 20 : 2) "أنا الرب إلهك ..... لا يكن لك آلهة أخرى أمامى". 
(تثنية 4 : 35 ) "إنك قد اُريت لتعلم أن الرب هو الإله، ليس آخر سواه". 
(تثنية 4 : 39) "فأعلم اليوم وردد فى قلبك أن الرب هو الإله فى السماء من فوق، وعلى الأرض من أسفل. ليس سواه". 
(إشعياء 45 : 5) "أنا الرب وليس آخر. لا إله سواى". 
(إشعياء 45 : 18) "لأنه هكذا قال الرب خالق السموات هو الله. وصور الأرض وصانعها. هو قررها. لم يخلقها باطلاً. للسكن صورها. أنا الرب وليس آخر". 
(إشعياء 45 : 21) "أليس أنا الرب وليس إله آخر غيرى؟ إله بار ومخلص. ليس سواى". 
(إشعياء 45 : 22) "لأنى أنا الله وليس آخر". 
(إشعياء 46 : 9) "لأنى أنا الله وليس آخر. الإله وليس مثلى". 
(رومية 10 : 12) "لأن رباً واحداً للجميع". 
(1كورنثوس 8 : 6) "لكن لنا إله واحد". 
(أفسس 4 : 5) "رب واحد. إيمان واحد. معمودية واحدة". 
(1تيموثاوس 2 : 5) "لأنه يوجد إله واحد ووسيط واحد". 
(يعقوب 2 : 19) "أن تؤمن أن الله واحد. حسناً تفعل". 
   وقانون الإيمان الذى نردده فى كنائسنا بجميع طوائفنا يقول:"نؤمن بإله واحد". فنحن موحدون نؤمن بكل يقين أن الله واحد، لكن وحدانيته ليست الوحدانية الفردية البسيطة، لكنها الوحدانية الجامعة. إن اليهود الذين آمنوا بالتوراة وحفظوها عن ظهر قلب، والتى تؤكد لهم مراراً وتكراراً أن الله واحد، نجدهم لم ينزعجوا حينما قال لهم السيد المسيح: "أنا والآب واحد". بل أستطاعوا أن يفهموا هذه الوحدانية ببعد أعمق هو أن الجوهر واحد لكن فى تعدد.

   لذلك إننى أقول لمن يتصور خطأ أن المسيحية هى دين إشراك وليست دين توحيد إنكم واهمون، لأن من يقرأ الكتاب المقدس يعلم تماماً أن المسيحية تنادى بالإله الواحد الذى لا شريك له .... وهذه هى بداية قانون الإيمان المسيحية "بالحقيقة نؤمن بإله واحد" ولو أن المسيحية تؤمن بالإشراك وتعدد الآلهة لما وصفها الإسلام بالتوحيد وعدم الكفر، ورفع من شأنها ومدحها.


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (8 فبراير 2007)

المسيحيون ليسوا كفاراً وليسوا مشركين



   فقد جاء فى سورة آل عمران"إذ قال الله يا عيسى إنى متوفيك ورافعك إلى ومطهرك من الذين كفروا وجاعل الذين اتبعوك فوق الذين كفروا إلى يوم القيامة".

   ومن هنا يتضح تماماً أن المسيحيين ليسوا كفاراً، بل إنهم حصلوا على مكانة سامية ومرتبة عالية عند الله وإنهم سيظلوا فوق الذين كفروا إلى يوم القيامة. ويحاول البعض أن يتهم المسيحيين بالانحراف، وبالتالى يدعى بأنهم فقدوا هذه المكانة السامية ونحن نقول لمثل هؤلاء المدعين إن النص القرآنى يؤكد أن الله حفظ للمسيحيين مكانتهم السامية إلى يوم القيامة. فمن أنتم حتى تسلبونها إياها؟!.

   كذلك جاء فى سورة آل عمران أيضاً: "من أهل الكتاب أمة قائمة يتلون آيات الله أناء الليل وهم يسجدون، يؤمنون بالله واليوم الأخر ويأمرون بالمعروف وينهون عن المنكر ويسارعون فى الخيرات، وأولئك من الصالحين".

   كذلك جاء فى سورة الحديد: "وقفينا بعيسى بن مريم وآتيناه الإنجيل، وجعلنا فى قلوب الذين اتبعوه رأفة ورحمة".

   وقد جاء فى سورة البقرة: "إن الذين آمنوا والذين هادوا والنصارى والصائبين ومن آمن بالله واليوم الآخر  وعمل صالحاً فلهم  أجرهم عند ربهم ولا خوف عليهم ولا هم يحزنون".

   ومن المؤسف أن نجد البعض يكابرون قائلين بأن النصارى لا يستحقون هذا الأجر إلا فى حالة إسلامهم، ونحن نقول لهؤلاء تمهلوا فالنص واضح وقد حدد أن الأجر للذين آمنوا والذين هادوا والنصارى والصائبين، ولم يشترط عليهم الإسلام حتى ينالوا الأجر، ولو  كان الإسلام شرطاً لذلك فما كانت هناك ضرورة لذكر الذين آمنوا لأن الإسلام عند المسلمين مرادف للإيمان  والإيمان لا يشترط على المؤمن.

   وجاء فى سورة المائدة: "ولتجدن أشد الناس عداوة للذين آمنوا ــ (يقصد المسلمين) ــ اليهود والذين أشركوا ولتجدن أقربهم مودة للذين آمنوا الذين قالوا إنا نصارى، وذلك بأن منهم قسيسين ورهباناً وأنهم لا يستكبرون".

   ومن هذا النص القرآنى يتضح بجلاء أن المسيحيين ليسوا مشركين أو كفاراً بل هم مؤمنون بربهم الواحد. وهذا ما يؤكده النص القرآنى الوارد فى سورة العنكبوت "ولا تجادلوا أهل الكتاب إلا بالتى هى أحسن، إلا الذين ظلموا منهم وقولوا آمنا بالذى أُنزل إلينا وأُنزل إليكم وإلهنا وإلهكم واحد". لذلك نجد أن الإسلام يأمر المسلمين بضرورة الإيمان بتعاليم المسيحية، كما جاء فى سورة آل عمران "قل آمنا بالله وما أُنزل على إبراهيم وإسماعيل وإسحق ويعقوب والأسباط وما أُتى موسى وعيسى والنبيون لا نفرق بين أحد منهم".

   والإسلام يساوى بين النصارى والمسلمين، كما جاء فى سورة الحج "ولا دفع الله الناس بعضهم ببعض لهدمت صوامع وبيع وصلوات ومساجد يذكر فيها أسم الله كثيراً ". والصوامع والبيع خاصة بعبادة المسيحيين والمساجد خاصة بعبادة المسلمين وأعلن أن الفريقين يعبدان الله على السواء.

   والآن كيف يتصور البعض أن المسيحيين مشركون بالله رغم هذه النصوص  الصارخة الواضحة الصريحة؟!.

   إن من يدعى ذلك هو فى الحقيقة غير متفهم لما جاء فى الكتاب المقدس وما جاء فى كتاب الإسلام، كما أنه ينسب إلى القرآن الكريم بأنه يقول الشىء وضده فى الوقت الواحد وعن الشخص الواحد دون أن يتغير هذا الشخص عن كل الأخلاق والصفات التى أوجبت مدحه، وهذا مالا يقبله أحد من إخوتنا المسلمين بل وينفرون منه أيضاً

  الرب قريب لمن يدعوة ارجو التعليق ........... تعرفون الحق والحق يحرركم ... اثناسيوس الرسول


----------



## mrkadora (9 فبراير 2007)

برده انا مش فاهم هل سيدنا عيسى اله ام بشر ام زو طبيعتين


----------



## kimo14th (9 فبراير 2007)

ذو طبيعتين 

ناسوت ولاهوت


----------



## My Rock (9 فبراير 2007)

فينه طارح الموضوع؟
هذا كل الي قدر عليه؟ نسخ و لصق ثم هروب؟
ليكن عبرة للاخرين...


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (11 فبراير 2007)

أنا والآب واحد " " يو 30:10 " . 

أى واحد فى الجوهر ، وفى الطبيعة ...

ومن جهة الروح القدس ، هو روح الله نفسه ، وطبيعى أن الله وروحه كيان واحد . 

فلا يمكن أن ينفصل الله عن روحه ، أو أن يكون الله غير روحه . هما إذاً واحد . 

وفى " أع 4،3:5 " فى توبيخ القديس بطرس لحنانيا يقول له " لماذا ملأ الشيطان قلبك لتكذب على الروح القدس .. أنت لم تكذب على الناس بل على الله . لأن الله وروحه لاهوت واحد . 

وما أكثر الآيات التى يمكن أن نوردها فى هذا المجال . ولكننا نجيب هنا فى اختصار للتوضيح
والرب قريب لمن يدعــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــوة


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (11 فبراير 2007)

1-- جاء اسم الجلالة في التوراة "إلوهيم" وهذه صيغة الجمع. وقال البعض إن هذا للتعظيم، ولكن عادة حديث الفرد عن نفسه بالجمع بقصد التعظيم لم تكن معروفة زمن كتابة التوراة. ولو كانت هذه العادة موجودة لزم أن تجيء كل أسماء الله وصفاته والضمائر المتصلة به في صيغة الجمع أيضا، غير أننا لا نجد أثرا لهذا. 

2- أوضحت التوراة والإنجيل أن وحدة الله شاملة جامعة. كما جاء في العهد الجديد من الكتاب المقدس في إنجيل مرقس الأصحاح 12 والآية رقم 32 "فإن الله واحد وليس سواه". نجد أيضا قول المزامير: "قال الرب لربي اجلس عن يميني" وقد جاء ذلك في العهد القديم من الكتاب المقدس (التوراة) المزمور رقم 110 وفي الآية رقم 1. كما تجد في العهد الجديد بإنجيل متى الأصحاح رقم 22 وبالآية رقم 44 الآية نفسها: "قال الرب لربي اجلس عن يميني لأضع أعدائك موطئا لقدميك". 

3-- أمر المسيح أن تجري المعمودية التي تدل على انتماء المؤمن إليه بالقول: "وعمدوهم باسم الأب والابن والروح القدس" (أنظر إنجيل متى بالعهد الجديد بالأصحاح رقم 28 والآية رقم 19) (ولم يقل المسيح عمدوهم بأسماء الآب والابن و الروح القدس). كما أن الرسول المسيحي بولس أعطى البركة الرسولية بالقول "نعمة ربنا يسوع المسيح ومحبة الله الآب وشركة الروح القدس مع جميعكم" (أنظر الرسالة الثانية إلى أهل كورنثوس بالعهد الجديد بالأصحاح رقم 13 وبالآية رقم 14). 

4- يتحدث الإنجيل عن الأب باعتبار أنه الله، وعن الابن باعتبار أنه الله وعن الروح القدس باعتبار أنه الله أيضا. أقرأ بالعهد القديم (التوراة ) في سفر إشعياء بالأصحاح رقم 9 والآية رقم 6 تقول "ويدعى اسمه عجيبا، مشيرا، إلها قديرا، أبا أبديا، رئيس السلام". وهذا يعني عن الإبن، الذي ظهر في الجسد. وفي العهد الجديد بالرسالة إلى أهل تيموثاوس بالأصحاح رقم 2 و الآية 16 "أن المسيح هو الله الذي ظهر في الجسد" وفي العهد الجديد بالرسالة إلى أهل كولوسي بالأصحاح الثاني والآية رقم 9 : "إنه فيه ( في المسيح ) يحل كل ملء اللاهوت جسديا". 

وقد قبل المسيح عبارة تلميذه توما عندما قال له: "ربي وإلهي" (أنظر إنجيل يوحنا بالعهد الجديد الأصحاح رقم 20 والآية رقم 28). ويطلق الكتاب المقدس على الروح القدس لقب الله، والروح القدس يعلم كل شيء، وهو حاضر في كل مكان، وقادر على كل شيء. هذا يعني أن كلا من هذه الأقانيم الثلاثة هو الله. ولما كان الله واحدا فمنذ الأزل هم يتبادلون المحبة والتكريم والمشورة والمسرة والعمل والمجد. 

ومن هو الإنسان المحدود ليدرك كل أسرار الإله غير المحدود سبحانه وتعالى ! 
ولكنى ادعوك ان تصلى لكى تتعرف ع الالة الواحد بنفسك والرب قريب لمن يدعوة .............صلوا من اجلى ... اثناسيوس الرسول


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (11 فبراير 2007)

عزيزى واخى المسلم إن اشتراك كل من الآب والإبن والو رح القدس في الصفات والكمالات والوظائف الإلهية لا تترك لنا مجالاً للشك في أن الكتاب المقدس يقدم لنا الله الواحد في ثلاثة أقانيم ، ولكننا ننظر بشكل عام إلى الله الآب على أنه مصدر الحياة ، وإلى الإبن على أنه إعلان الله عن نفسه ومنفذ خطة فداء البشر من خطاياهم ،وننظر إلى الروح القدس على أنه العامل في حياة الناس لهدايتهم وتغييرهم . 

وسنضرب بعض الأمثلة التقريبية على الثالوث مع كثير من التحفظ لأن من المستحيل تصور كائن روحي بالفكر الطبيعي ،ولهذا فإنه لا يوجد مثل كامل ، فالماء يظهر في ثلاث حالات :  حالة السائل والبخار والجليد ، لكن السائل ليس بخاراً أو جليداً ، والبخار ليس جلياً أو سائلاً ، والجليد ليس بخاراً أو سائلاً ، لكن كلاً من الجليد والبخار والسائل ماء ،ونحن ندرك وجود الله عندما نرى نوره من خلال إبنه ونحس بقدرته وقوة طاقته من خلال عمل الروح القدس فالحجر الذي يبدو ساكناً يعج بحركة داخلية لبلايين الذرات الموجودة فيه ، وإنه يصعب علينا أن نتصور كيف أن الله الموجود بذاته لا يكون ناطقاً بكلمته وحياً بروحه . 

 إن قبولنا لفكرة الثالوث وإيماننا بها ضروري : 

1- فنحن نقبل إعلان الله عن ذاته ونتفق مع فكره . 

2- نفهم طريقة عمله في الكون ، كيف يعلن ذاته للناس في المسيح بغيرهم بالروح القدس . 

3- نفهم قدرته على الخلق والحركة دون حدث تغيير فيه . 

4- نفهـم مـدى محبة الله لنا ، فحين نعـرف أن المسيـح هو إبن الله ، فإننا نقدّر تضحيـة الله بإبنـه من أجلنا ( يوحنا 3:  16 ) " لأنه هكذا أحب الله العالم حتى بذل إبنه الوحيد لكي لا يهلك كل من يؤمن به ، بل تكون له الحياة الأبدية " . 

5- نحصل على الخلاص بدون إيمان في كون السيد إبن الله والثقة بعمل الفداء الذي أكمله على الصليب ، لا يمكن الحصول عل الخلاص ، قال السيد المسيح " الذي يؤمن به لا يدان والذي يؤمن به قد دين لأنه لم يؤمن بإسم إبن لله الوحيد " ( يوحنا 3:  18 ) . 

ومن الجدير  بالذكر ان الثالوث لم يكن مجرد عقيدة جامدة لدى تلاميذ المسيح ورسله ، فقد عرفوا أن الله أرسل إبنه يسوع المسيح الذي عاشوا معه ، وأختبروا قوة الروح القدس عندما حل عليهم في اليوم الخمسين ( اعمال الرسل :  الإصحاح الثاني ) . 

يحتاج الإيمان بالثالوث الأقدس إلى عمل الله والإبن والروح القدس في حياة الإنسان ، قال السيد المسيح " وليس أحد يعرف الإبن إلا الآب ولا أحد يعرف الآب إلا الإبن ومن أرد الإبن أن يعلن له " ( متى 11 :  27 ) ، وقال المسيح لبطرس الذي آمن أنه إبن الله " طوبى لك يا سمعان بن يونا إن لحماً ودماً لم يعلن لك لكن أبى الذي في السماوات " ( متى 16 :  17 ) ، كما قال بولس رسول المسيح " وليس أحد يقدر أن يقول يسوع رب إلا بالروح القدس " ( 1 كورنثوس 12:  3 ) . 

قال السيد المسيح " إن شاء أحد أن يعمل مشيئته يعرف التعليم هل هو من الله " ( يوحنا 7 :  17 ) ،كما يقول الله " وتطلبونني فتجدونني إذ تطلبوني بكل قلبكم " ( إرميا 29  : 13 ) 
وفى نهاية مشاركتى اسمح لى ان اقوال لك .... بنحبك يا مسلم والرب قريب لمن يدعوة .... اثناسيوس الرسول


----------



## Fonzy (23 فبراير 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

الصراحة موضوع طيب وجميع المسيحيه المشتركين فيه متفهمين 

تسمحولي اشارك معكم في الحوار الجميل ...؟

واعقب على بعض الاشياء..

اذا مافي مجال مفيش مشكله ..برضو اخوه وحبايب 

والسلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته


----------



## steven gerrard (23 فبراير 2007)

اتفضل اطرح مداخلاتك

​


----------

